# Total body scan results



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

I got the results in my chart online doctor hasn't called yet, this is from last Friday my uptake study

IMPRESSION:
Faint uptake in the residual thyroid bed with no residual or metastatic disease.
ACUITY RANK: 2. Expedite

Hoping it means cancer free


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Very nice!

Just means there's a teeny bit of thyroid tissue left in the thyroid bed, which happens in virtually all thyroid surgeries.

Congrats.


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you , my doctor changed my medicine to the white levothyroxine pill so far the swelling in my face and hands are gone got a little in my feet but not as bad as it was hopefully soon I won't be so tired and I won't sleep so much.

This is the results from my other scan before the full body one

Result Impression

IMPRESSION: Uptake of 0.6 %.


----------

